# NASTY NASTY Mold



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Visited this home Friday... :surrender:


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

more goodies.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Looks like big money to me..:thumbsup:


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

Sweet baby Jesus!Bleach and kills let the next bum buy it worry about it lol Gut it down to the studs


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

"discoloration"


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

garylaps said:


> "discoloration"


No, I'm thinking that qualifies as MOLD........


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> No, I'm thinking that qualifies as MOLD........


 Like I said "discoloration".........................


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

Give me $5 trip charge and a gallon of killz and I will have it fixed.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> Give me $5 trip charge and a gallon of killz and I will have it fixed.


$4.50 :whistling2:


----------



## honyocktrapper (Feb 9, 2014)

You guys really are great. I so enjoy reading all your posts. Mold, seen way way worse. What I really enjoy is when you get to a house where there is 1-4 feet of water in the basement. You call from site, "ya, I can get to this today for $1500 pumping the basement". Their reply "take photo's and submit a bid" WTF. After years of doing this we finally realized the banks just file an insurance claim and make MORE money, but hey, lets kick those lazy ass, good for nothing people out of their homes so the worst landlords in the world can let it rot. There is nothing more pretty then mushrooms growing out of the carpet, inside the house, been there, done it and seen way more then ever needed to be seen.


----------



## honyocktrapper (Feb 9, 2014)

wear a mold mask. don't let that **** in your lungs.protect yourself. the bank doesn't care about you.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

I had one NOT that bad but a realtor went in and turned on the ceiling fans. Spores went Everywhere now it was a full on HOUSE remediation and not just a room. Idiots. That's a demo in my opinion and if you bid that put in a "HIDDEN DAMAGES" clause. If it has been sitting then a full remodel and mold treatment will be needed. Scrub and treat everything studs and concrete walls. Looks like one we went to that had a stream next to it. When the bank cut off the power and would not approve the realtor to put it in their name it flooded the basement. I called and said I need 30 dollas to get an extension cord to run to the motherinlaws cabin in the back yard to prevent any further damage and pump the basement. NOPE they did nt want the sump pump hooked up !! ??? Did our work and it was out of territory and a ONE TIME shot. Never herd back CRazy


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Always write your bids with self protection (CYA) in mind, and in cases where the condition may be deteriorating over time make sure you include a deadline to accept your bid.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We recently submitted a bid to demo a house and garage We were approx $4500 higher than the next guy. He didn't include language to remove the debris, secure permits, resolve some safety issues on the property, etc. The broker calls me and asks if our bid is still good? No. It has been over 45 days, there has been a large amount of flydumping, new citations against the property that will take time to resolve, and now that the ground has thawed and turned to pudding with the rain, we have very limited access to complete.

Don't absorb costs you don't have to just because someone else wanted to save a few bucks or drag their feet.


----------



## mkihle (Dec 27, 2013)

Yesterday I was surveying a roof that had 10 shingle layers (a personal shingle layer best). Am fairly positive that if the bid to remove the old roofing were to take place, the house would collapse. But my all-time favorite is a 5 layer with the top layer being flat-roof shingles on a pitched roof... Held down by cinder-blocks. That house was a creative engineering wonderland.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

mkihle said:


> Yesterday I was surveying a roof that had 10 shingle layers (a personal shingle layer best). Am fairly positive that if the bid to remove the old roofing were to take place, the house would collapse. But my all-time favorite is a 5 layer with the top layer being flat-roof shingles on a pitched roof... Held down by cinder-blocks. That house was a creative engineering wonderland.



You cover Tijuana?


----------



## mkihle (Dec 27, 2013)

thanohano44 said:


> You cover Tijuana?


Worse, northeastern Oklahoma. The heart of meth country.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

mkihle said:


> Worse, northeastern Oklahoma. The heart of meth country.



$$$$$$$$


----------



## preservationnewbie (Apr 16, 2015)

How much would you bid for a job of that size?


----------



## kjjohnson1001 (Sep 28, 2014)

Here is a fun one. The basement flooded when the people were still living in the house and he did an insurance claim but never had the house cleaned. Just by chance I ended up having the same contractor come out and bid the job that bid it for the homeowner 2 years ago.


----------



## cfm (Apr 20, 2014)

honyocktrapper said:


> After years of doing this we finally realized the banks just file an insurance claim and make MORE money, but hey, lets kick those lazy ass, good for nothing people out of their homes so the worst landlords in the world can let it rot.


Lol, I really like this. I was thinking about that same thing about 2 mo ago. I got a call from a broker to look at a house, had a pipe break in it. SG had never got around to the wint, water was still on. Broke on the 2nd floor, water ruined some stuff 2nd fl, most of the 1st fl, and the entire finished basement. I made out ok on that one cleaning up the mess.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

kjjohnson1001 said:


> Here is a fun one. The basement flooded when the people were still living in the house and he did an insurance claim but never had the house cleaned. Just by chance I ended up having the same contractor come out and bid the job that bid it for the homeowner 2 years ago.






Worst I ever saw was worse than this. 


House wasn't winterized, water line broke in the 2nd story bar/den. Flooded the ENTIRE house. 
Water department said it ran 2 months before they realized some thing was wrong and got it shut off. Could have been longer even.
It wasn't until the 2nd bill cycle they realized it.


----------

